# LIVERPOOL/V have RERATED SKYLINES!!



## KING (Jul 10, 2002)

Hi people just got my quote through for this future year and guess what? its gone up! By 600 QUID!! So got on the phone and the polite chap at the other end explained that they had RERATED? the skyline and now as suppose to last year its a higher risk! 55 years old clean licence max no claims whats going on? anybody...?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Probably due to the number of imports being brought over by everyone and his dog  . A-Plan have put my insurance up too, but by only £50.


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Bugger - I am with them also - can hardly wait for September now


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

By the looks of the posts on here about Liverpool Victoria it would seem as Insurance companys go they change there quotes and policys every day or so


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*As I suspected*

LV no longer want import & modified car business.

They changed their acceptance regs earlier this year so that no mods beyond sunroof, alloys or towbar were allowed.

Now all they have to do is persuade those long term customers on the old contracts to bugger off.

£600 premium hike should do nicely.


----------



## NigeT (Aug 17, 2004)

Yep you are right..  

I have just renewed my insurance, but not with LV.

Paid £930 last year, now another year older (35) 7 YearsNCB and 2nd year of ownership and they wanted £1200 this time round. When i rang they told me the same story....

Went with A-Plan....£895.


----------



## Jabberwock (Jun 24, 2003)

jae said:


> Now all they have to do is persuade those long term customers on the old contracts to bugger off.


They don't take much persuading - earlier this year Direct Line did just that to me - when I 'phoned them to declare some mods they replied that they were cancelling my policy anyway - in 3 days  

A-Plan sorted me out for this year, but next year......who knows?

Ken


----------



## ChrisStatham (Jul 7, 2001)

*LV to A-plan*

Same story here guys...
Last year I paid LV £600, just got my renewal for £840, an increase of 40%.
Going with A-plan for £575 including protected ncb & legal expenses.

Chris


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

A-Plan were 100 quid cheaper then LV, and about 400 cheaper on my diesel 309!  Hello A-Plan.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

My insurance renewal for GTR has just come in ... £560.
Amazingly, my Mondeo 1.8TD [get nowhere fast] is £1200!!!!

Anyone suggestions for dual car insurance out there?


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Swintons will insure the Mondeo as a second car for £570 FC [455 TPFT].
Told Liverpool Vic expecting them to re-assess the Mondeo. Er, no . 
So have cancelled the Mondeo and will take the car across to Swintons.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

A-Plan done the Mondeo for 512.39.

They will insure the Skyline cheaper than Lic Vic but am a bit concerned as although I have declared all my mods, they are not replaced on a "like for like" basis.
ie if my wheels are damaged, they replace them with the standard ones. What would happen if engine gets damaged and has to be rebuilt [due to an accident or whatever, I mean]. How would that work? Would they put a standard engine back in even though you have declared Stage 1???
They give you 15days foreign travel also for something like a tenner but am covered automatically by Liv Vic who did not mention re-rating the skyline and cancelling my insurance si think I will be staying with them.


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

jae said:


> LV no longer want import & modified car business.
> 
> They changed their acceptance regs earlier this year so that no mods beyond sunroof, alloys or towbar were allowed.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what they are doing. Insurers use a fairly simple system of *claims ratio * i.e. they look at the premium they take in from differing profiles of cars, people etc and how much at the end of the year they pay out. This is given as a ratio e.g. 90% CR means they paid back 90% of the premium gained that year. Most insurers run with a CR of between 95% to 105% (they invest the money in the stock market etc and can turn a profit even if they have to give back more than received). With little numbers of Skylines it only takes a few large Personnal Injury claims to make the claims ratio rocket and therefore next year they hike the premium based on the CR - simple business really but not fair to the safe drivers. Also small numbers of cars to assess means they are open to more risk as they have no large sample size to base stats on so they try to price the rare cars out of your market - good business sense again  .


----------



## ExScoobyT (Jan 6, 2004)

My quote from L&V, due in the next week, was about the same as last year - modified R33 GTR v-spec.

Not sure how you re-assess a group 20+ car anyway. However they have stopped covering track days, last year was FOC no increase in XS, this year no cover available AT ALL. 

A-plan are a chunk cheaper but again no track day cover......


----------



## Jabberwock (Jun 24, 2003)

Direct Line never did insure for trackdays as far as I know, but the reason given to me for ceasing to insure my car was too many claims on cars that were being used for trackdays.(eg prang at track, chuck it over the fence, get on the 'phone.........).
Explanation was not aimed at me personally but I got tarred all the same.  

I suspect trackday cover tied to a normal road policy will disappear altogether soon, as the pastime increases in popularity.

Ken


----------

